# 2 coolers Jam party



## WVNative

So guys, how do we go about putting a 2 coolers Jam party?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I say we crash the 2cool BBQ COOKOFF :cheers:


----------



## REELING 65

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I say we crash the 2cool BBQ COOKOFF :cheers:


I knew that was comin. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'll bring the RC50 looper and we can take turns laying down tracts for each of us ta play to....


----------



## WVNative

sounds fun


----------



## Redstalker

So when is the bbq cook off? I'd like to get in on it if i'm free to do so.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317442


----------



## Redstalker

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317442


Little short notice but I think I can clear my calender....maybe.:biggrin:


----------



## Cool Hand

Are ya'll serious? i've got a PA system to bring if we jam at the BBQ.


----------



## WVNative

Does anyone have a Bose L1? I've been wanting one for a couple years now but just find it hard to part with the 2 grand


----------



## REELING 65

Cool Hand said:


> Are ya'll serious? i've got a PA system to bring if we jam at the BBQ.


If ya need Heavy Metal Vocals(no high sopranos)just raw Metal... then I am in. I have not been on stage in some years. A little rust has accumulated. :biggrin:


----------



## Cool Hand

REELING 65 said:


> If ya need Heavy Metal Vocals(no high sopranos)just raw Metal... then I am in. I have not been on stage in some years. A little rust has accumulated. :biggrin:


Heavy Metal?....yuk...sad3sm


----------



## MEGABITE

haha


----------



## WVNative

Skynyrd


----------



## bassguitarman

I found the drummer:

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/drummer.html


----------



## POC Troutman

WVNative said:


> Skynyrd


i can play an acoustic version of simple man if anyone can sing it, i dang sure can't!


----------



## MEGABITE

I brought some amps and a microphone last year and everyone had a blast. I say let's do it!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'll bring the looper and a couple axes. we can have a lead throwdown..

Lay down a rythem and let em rip...:cheers:


----------



## WVNative

So are we talking Friday night or Sat. at the Cook-off. ?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

IT DEPENDS ON WHICH NIGHTS THE WARMEST!!!!!
I ain't gettin out in this cold arse weather....


----------



## donkeyman

friday last year was the best .....BY FAR


----------



## MEGABITE

We should pick a few cover songs to do. What ya think?


----------



## WVNative

How bout gimme three steps "Skynyrd" Simple man, Some JT fire and rain. Neil Young, Needle and the damage done. AC/DC That'll crank it up


----------

